# Glaze for chicken wings?



## XeniA (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm going to be doing some chicken wing "drumsticks" as part of a New Year's Eve buffet and I'd like to do an Asian-inspired glaze which would both hold its own alone, and also work with a sweet and sour sauce I'll have elsewhere on the table.

I love hoisen sauce so I'd be happy to have that flavor predominate, but otherwise I'd rather have a T&T recipe rather than just ..."winging" it.

Any ideas?


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 21, 2006)

I usually marinate them with light soya sauce, salt, pepper, chilli sauce, honey before baking in the oven.  Serve them on a bed of lettuce and cucumber slices.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2006)

ayrton, look for sweet chilli sauce. "mae ploy" is my favourite brand, and is sold internationally. top with chopped fresh cilantro.
this stuff is delicious on grilled squid.

honey, soy, dried hot peppers ("thai bird" chilis are best) and and sriacha sauce is a good glaze for chicken. more of a sweet-n-hot rather than sweet-n-sour.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay - this isn't "tried & true", but I was thinking of trying it myself for this New Year's.  What's nice is that it can be made & kept warm in a crockpot on the buffet.  And it would definitely be easy enough to change the spicing around to suit.  For instance, I like my wings spicy, so I'd definiteliy be adding some crushed red pepper flakes to this.


*Chicken Wings In Teriyaki Sauce*

From Diana Rattray,Your Guide to Southern U.S. Cuisine. 
Scroll down to see more chicken wing recipes. 
*Prep Time : *
*Cook Time : *
*Type of Prep : *Crock Pot
*Cuisine : *Asian
*Occasion : *New Year's, Party
*INGREDIENTS:*

3 pounds chicken wings (about 16 wings) 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 cup soy sauce 
1 cup brown sugar 
2 teaspoons ground ginger 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/4 cup dry sherry
*PREPARATION:*
Rinse chicken wings; pat dry. Cut off and discard wing tips then cut each wing at the joint to make two sections. Sprinkle wing pieces with salt and pepper; place wings on an lightly oiled broiler pan. Broil about 4 inches from the heat for 10 minutes on each side, or until chicken wings are nicely browned. Transfer chicken wings to crockpot. 
In a bowl, combine chopped onion, soy sauce, brown sugar, ginger, garlic, and sherry. Pour sauce over chicken wings. Cover and cook on LOW for 4 to 5 hours or on High 2 to 2 1/2 hours. Stir wings once about halfway through cooking. Serve directly from slow cooker, keeping temperature on LOW. Makes about 32 wing pieces.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 21, 2006)

Dog-gone-it Breezy....I just got back from the grocery...Now I will have to go all the way back (30 miles) for chicken wings!!

Naw....will wait for New Years! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry Bob - lol!!!!

Since it's just husband & I for New Year's, I just thought this recipe (spiced up a bit) would be nice to have simmering away for the 2 of us to pick at during the evening.  Usually for New Year's Eve we just "graze" on appetizer-type stuff.  We order our once-a-year treat of fresh caviar & a few other treats, & just "pick" throughout the day.  These wings sound like they'd fit the bill for something a little more substantial.

I'm sort of at a quandary for a dipping sauce though.  Maybe a raita-type yogurt sauce?  Or a coriander/cumin mayo dip?  The usual blue cheese doesn't seem to fit here somehow.

And a Merry Christmas to you too!!!!  : )


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 21, 2006)

Oops! The wing sauce...Not TNT for sure..

Hoisen + Honey
Hoisen + Sriracha

Ginger has a nice flavor...as does sesame oil.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm wondering though if a hoisen/honey-based sauce would be good for dipping, since these wings will be simmering in a spicy/sticky brown-sugar sauce to begin with.  Especially if I decide to add hoisen to the crockpot simmering sauce.

I'm thinking I'd want something cool & creamy for a dip, but with an Asian touch.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 21, 2006)

Breezy..

No help on the sauce.... Sorry...I suppose the old ranch dressing or the butter/hot sauce would be kinda blase'....Most of the time I like them just plain..no sauce...Now the corriander/cumin idea is interesting...espeically with cayenne added!

The Hoisen + Honey etc. was aimed at Ayrton...


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2006)

how about a thickened coconut milk sauce, breezy? add some asian spices/herbs, ya know, kinda thai style.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 21, 2006)

Try this recipe it is very good.  And Buckytom is right the mae ploy sauce is out of this world as a dipping sauce.  I always have a bottle in the refrigerator.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ngs-18447.html?highlight=hoisin+chicken+wings


----------



## XeniA (Dec 22, 2006)

Excellent! Thank you all VERY much! This was one menu item I realized was a little too sketchy, and now I feel just fine about proceeding. Can't wait to try this out!

Thanks again everybody.


----------

